# Spied: Audi Q5-bodied Porsche Cajun Mules Testing in Northern Sweden



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Given the two will share platform components, it's not been much of a surprise that Porsche continues to test prototypes of their upcoming Cajun crossover with Audi Q5 bodies. The Audi Q5 is in production and the site of a Q5 on public roads isn't exactly something special. Perhaps these mules go all but unnoticed most of the time... key terminology being "most of the time" since erstwhile spy photogs like the ones who supply Fourtitude didn't let this one slip by.

Okay, so given the fact it's being used for Porsche development leaves limited interest for an Audi site, but we're enjoying the shots of these mules just the same. On the public roads and the world where we live, the raciest a Q5 often seems to get is an S-line. The beefier wider-track arch extended versions we've seen thus far at the Nurburgring and now this jacked up prototype from Northern Sweden show a more exciting side to Audi's handsome 'tweener crossover.

See the rest of the shots below or check out earlier * shots from testing at the Nurburgring via the Fourtitude Photo Gallery *


----------

